# Eheim 2213 output nozzle snapped off?!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, this is weird. Have any of you had problems with the plastic nozzles that attach to the tubing on your Eheim 2213s?

I've had mine for about 5 years. A few months ago, I noticed that there was a slight leak from the output nozzle on the top of the motor housing. I thought the tubing might be getting a little loose around the threads, so I taped over it with plumbers' silicone tape, which helped a bit, but there was still a trickle of water coming down when the filter was on (1 bead of water every few minutes -- not a lot of water, but still odd).

Today I was cleaning the filter. I cut off the silicone tape, then tried to pull off the tubing to snake the thing and, bam, the nozzle broke right off inside the tube! There was still a stub of about 1 cm of threaded nozzle base left on the housing, so I cut the tube off just above the embedded nozzle part, heated it (in a mug of hot water), stretched it with pointy pliers from the inside, and then jammed it over what remained of the output nozzle. It shrank as it cooled. I then taped over it with fresh silicone tape and it doesn't leak anymore at all. I think the leak may have been a structural crack in the nozzle, not water working its way through the threads, as I had previously thought.

Anyway, it's a strange sort of damage and I was wondering if any of you have heard of this before.

Picture of the damaged part and of my rigged-up repair to come tomorrow, when there's better lighting. . .


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have 6 eheims 3 2213 and 3 2217. 5 of them has what you described above.... But your lucky yours lasted 5 years before that happened all of mines happened in 2 years or less. I managed with a tremendous amount of difficulty to get 3 of them replaced by eheim, and get me started about the double tap valves leaking. I even use Vaseline which is what the eheim tech support recommended to use on all orings and the ball valve but still leaks. I buy fluvals now, fluvals customer service is like Costco "do you have a problem sir, don't worry we will take care of you". Eheim's customer service "do you have a problem sir? You probably broke it yourself your out of luck warranty doesn't cover this and that...."

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

Send a pic when you can, I'm not exactly sure what part you are talking about
Hope that its not the little grey color intake pipe on the bottom becuase those are notrious for having problems - you need to be very careful with those 
I have 2 2213s and 3 2215s and I have plenty of parts that I can give you if I have the right one


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Coldmantis, wow. I have to say that this is my first Eheim ever. Before this, for the same fish (but in a smaller tank), I went through 3 Fluvals. They seemed to last no longer than 7 years, probably about 5.5 years on average. In each case, the part that went was the motor.

Bullet226, it's not the intake pipe -- it's the output nozzle on top of the motor assembly (lid thing). It's actually part of the same plastic body that houses the motor. Unless you can give me an entirely new motor assembly, there is no replacement to be had!  That's the dumb thing -- it's part of the motor assembly that failed, but nothing involving moving parts.

OK, the first 2 pictures below show the broken-off part stuck in the tubing. (I cut the tubing). The last one shows the repair I made. The silicone plumbers' tape is holding well. You can see some water stains under the place where the tubing attaches to the motor assembly. The stains were caused by a minor leak that had gone on for months. Since the nozzle snapped off, my repair has not leaked at all.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

There is a replacement part its pump head motor casing. Its a b!tch to take off that top casing though. I think its less then $30 for that part even big Al's sells it

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

coldmantis said:


> There is a replacement part its pump head motor casing. Its a b!tch to take off that top casing though. I think its less then $30 for that part even big Al's sells it


Interesting. I had no idea they would sell that separately. Thanks!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

My bad its called pump head cover. Al's uses to sell for all models buy I guess I took down some of their stock. You will have to call/ask the individual stores to see if they still have them. Most do and keep them in the back

http://www.bigalspets.ca/search/go?w=pump+head+cover

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the pics
What a pain in the rump!
I've never gad that problem - for me, Eheims have been reliable
Was actually cleaning one of mine today and I was thinking about your problem but thank heavens no issues
If I had a spare motor, I'd help you out but sadly all mine are in use 
Coldmantis had some good suggestions 
Good luck


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It's much cheaper from Angelfins. 
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28264&products_id=1528
--
Paul


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Freakin' Eheim man... I'm starting to move away from suggesting and using the Eheim Classic line (2213/15/17). I had the canister crack on one 2215, and on another, the "L" shaped grey pipe that attaches the bottom of the canister to the inlet hose cracked.

I'm thinking of switching teams and going with Fluval.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

It happened to me years ago...
I went to replace the hoses and snap!
Over the years the hose becomes dry, hard and brittle and if you put too much pressure on the nozzle trying to remove the hose, this can happen.
Best thing to do is cut the hose 4" from the pump head. Soak nozzle with 4" piece of hose attached in hot water and it will soften the hose making it easier to remove from nozzle.
If that doesn't loosen it, then carefully and slowly cut the hose off using a sharp new box cutter.


----------

